# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  الأفعال الشاذة Irregular Verb

## الوسادة

A

*Infinitive*
*Simple Past*
*Past Participle*

arise
arose
arisen

awake
awakened / awoke
awakened / awoken

B

backslide
backslid
backslidden / backslid

be
was, were
been

bear
bore
born / borne

beat
beat
beaten / beat

become
became
become

begin
began
begun

bend
bent
bent

bet
bet / _betted_ [?]
bet / _betted_ [?]

bid (farewell)
bid / bade
bidden

bid (offer amount)
bid
bid

bind
bound
bound

bite
bit
bitten

bleed
bled
bled

blow
blew
blown

break
broke
broken

breed
bred
bred

bring
brought
brought

broadcast
broadcast / broadcasted
broadcast / broadcasted

browbeat
browbeat
browbeaten / browbeat

build
built
built

burn
burned / burnt [?]
burned / burnt [?]

burst
burst
burst

bust
busted / bust
busted / bust

buy
bought
bought

C

cast
cast
cast

catch
caught
caught

choose
chose
chosen

cling
clung
clung

clothe
clothed / clad [?]
clothed / clad [?]

come
came
come

cost
cost
cost

creep
crept
crept

crossbreed
crossbred
crossbred

cut
cut
cut

D

daydream
daydreamed / daydreamt [?]
daydreamed / daydreamt [?]

deal
dealt
dealt

dig
dug
dug

disprove
disproved
disproved / disproven

dive (jump head-first)
dove / dived
dived

dive (scuba diving)
dived / dove
dived

do
did
done

draw
drew
drawn

dream
dreamed / dreamt [?]
dreamed / dreamt [?]

drink
drank
drunk

drive
drove
driven

dwell
dwelt / dwelled [?]
dwelt / dwelled [?]

E

eat
ate
eaten

F

fall
fell
fallen

feed
fed
fed

feel
felt
felt

fight
fought
fought

find
found
found

fit (tailor, change size)
fitted / fit [?]
fitted / fit [?]

fit (be right size)
fit / _fitted_ [?]
fit / _fitted_ [?]

flee
fled
fled

fling
flung
flung

fly
flew
flown

forbid
forbade
forbidden

forecast
forecast
forecast

forego (also forgo)
forewent
foregone

foresee
foresaw
foreseen

foretell
foretold
foretold

forget
forgot
forgotten / _forgot_ [?]

forgive
forgave
forgiven

forsake
forsook
forsaken

freeze
froze
frozen

frostbite
frostbit
frostbitten

G

get
got
gotten / _got_ [?]

give
gave
given

go
went
gone

grind
ground
ground

grow
grew
grown

H

hand-feed
hand-fed
hand-fed

handwrite
handwrote
handwritten

hang
hung
hung

have
had
had

hear
heard
heard

hew
hewed
hewn / hewed

hide
hid
hidden

hit
hit
hit

hold
held
held

hurt
hurt
hurt

I

inbreed
inbred
inbred

inlay
inlaid
inlaid

input
input / inputted
input / inputted

interbreed
interbred
interbred

interweave
interwove / interweaved
interwoven / interweaved

interwind
interwound
interwound

J

jerry-build
jerry-built
jerry-built

K

keep
kept
kept

kneel
knelt / kneeled
knelt / kneeled

knit
knitted / knit
knitted / knit

know
knew
known

L

lay
laid
laid

lead
led
led

lean
leaned / leant [?]
leaned / leant [?]

leap
leaped / leapt [?]
leaped / leapt [?]

learn
learned / learnt [?]
learned / learnt [?]

leave
left
left

lend
lent
lent

let
let
let

lie
lay
lain

lie (not tell truth) REGULAR
lied
lied

light
lit / lighted
lit / lighted

lip-read
lip-read
lip-read

lose
lost
lost

M

make
made
made

mean
meant
meant

meet
met
met

miscast
miscast
miscast

misdeal
misdealt
misdealt

misdo
misdid
misdone

mishear
misheard
misheard

mislay
mislaid
mislaid

mislead
misled
misled

mislearn
mislearned / mislearnt [?]
mislearned / mislearnt [?]

misread
misread
misread

misset
misset
misset

misspeak
misspoke
misspoken

misspell
misspelled / misspelt [?]
misspelled / misspelt [?]

misspend
misspent
misspent

mistake
mistook
mistaken

misteach
mistaught
mistaught

misunderstand
misunderstood
misunderstood

miswrite
miswrote
miswritten

mow
mowed
mowed / mown

N

No irregular verbs beginning with "N."

O

offset
offset
offset

outbid
outbid
outbid

outbreed
outbred
outbred

outdo
outdid
outdone

outdraw
outdrew
outdrawn

outdrink
outdrank
outdrunk

outdrive
outdrove
outdriven

outfight
outfought
outfought

outfly
outflew
outflown

outgrow
outgrew
outgrown

outleap
outleaped / outleapt [?]
outleaped / outleapt [?]

outlie (not tell truth) REGULAR
outlied
outlied

outride
outrode
outridden

outrun
outran
outrun

outsell
outsold
outsold

outshine
outshined / outshone [?]
outshined / outshone [?]

outshoot
outshot
outshot

outsing
outsang
outsung

outsit
outsat
outsat

outsleep
outslept
outslept

outsmell
outsmelled / outsmelt [?]
outsmelled / outsmelt [?]

outspeak
outspoke
outspoken

outspeed
outsped
outsped

outspend
outspent
outspent

outswear
outswore
outsworn

outswim
outswam
outswum

outthink
outthought
outthought

outthrow
outthrew
outthrown

outwrite
outwrote
outwritten

overbid
overbid
overbid

overbreed
overbred
overbred

overbuild
overbuilt
overbuilt

overbuy
overbought
overbought

overcome
overcame
overcome

overdo
overdid
overdone

overdraw
overdrew
overdrawn

overdrink
overdrank
overdrunk

overeat
overate
overeaten

overfeed
overfed
overfed

overhang
overhung
overhung

overhear
overheard
overheard

overlay
overlaid
overlaid

overpay
overpaid
overpaid

override
overrode
overridden

overrun
overran
overrun

oversee
oversaw
overseen

oversell
oversold
oversold

oversew
oversewed
oversewn / oversewed

overshoot
overshot
overshot

oversleep
overslept
overslept

overspeak
overspoke
overspoken

overspend
overspent
overspent

overspill
overspilled / overspilt [?]
overspilled / overspilt [?]

overtake
overtook
overtaken

overthink
overthought
overthought

overthrow
overthrew
overthrown

overwind
overwound
overwound

overwrite
overwrote
overwritten

P

partake
partook
partaken

pay
paid
paid

plead
pleaded / pled
pleaded / pled

prebuild
prebuilt
prebuilt

predo
predid
predone

premake
premade
premade

prepay
prepaid
prepaid

presell
presold
presold

preset
preset
preset

preshrink
preshrank
preshrunk

proofread
proofread
proofread

prove
proved
proven / proved

put
put
put

Q

quick-freeze
quick-froze
quick-frozen

quit
quit / _quitted_ [?]
quit / _quitted_ [?]

R

read
read (sounds like "red")
read (sounds like "red")

reawake
reawoke
reawaken

rebid
rebid
rebid

rebind
rebound
rebound

rebroadcast
rebroadcast / rebroadcasted
rebroadcast / rebroadcasted

rebuild
rebuilt
rebuilt

recast
recast
recast

recut
recut
recut

redeal
redealt
redealt

redo
redid
redone

redraw
redrew
redrawn

refit (replace parts)
refit / refitted [?]
refit / refitted [?]

refit (retailor)
refitted / refit [?]
refitted / refit [?]

regrind
reground
reground

regrow
regrew
regrown

rehang
rehung
rehung

rehear
reheard
reheard

reknit
reknitted / reknit
reknitted / reknit

relay (for example tiles)
relaid
relaid

relay (pass along) REGULAR
relayed
relayed

relearn
relearned / relearnt [?]
relearned / relearnt [?]

relight
relit / relighted
relit / relighted

remake
remade
remade

repay
repaid
repaid

reread
reread
reread

rerun
reran
rerun

resell
resold
resold

resend
resent
resent

reset
reset
reset

resew
resewed
resewn / resewed

retake
retook
retaken

reteach
retaught
retaught

retear
retore
retorn

retell
retold
retold

rethink
rethought
rethought

retread
retread
retread

retrofit
retrofitted / retrofit [?]
retrofitted / retrofit [?]

rewake
rewoke / rewaked
rewaken / rewaked

rewear
rewore
reworn

reweave
rewove / reweaved
rewoven / reweaved

rewed
rewed / rewedded
rewed / rewedded

rewet
rewet / _rewetted_ [?]
rewet / _rewetted_ [?]

rewin
rewon
rewon

rewind
rewound
rewound

rewrite
rewrote
rewritten

rid
rid
rid

ride
rode
ridden

ring
rang
rung

rise
rose
risen

roughcast
roughcast
roughcast

run
ran
run

S

sand-cast
sand-cast
sand-cast

saw
sawed
sawed / sawn

say
said
said

see
saw
seen

seek
sought
sought

sell
sold
sold

send
sent
sent

set
set
set

sew
sewed
sewn / sewed

shake
shook
shaken

shave
shaved
shaved / shaven

shear
sheared
sheared / shorn

shed
shed
shed

shine
shined / shone [?]
shined / shone [?]

shit
shit / _shat_ / shitted
shit/ _shat_ / shitted

shoot
shot
shot

show
showed
shown / showed

shrink
shrank / shrunk
shrunk

shut
shut
shut

sight-read
sight-read
sight-read

sing
sang
sung

sink
sank / sunk
sunk

sit
sat
sat

slay (kill)
slew / slayed
slain / slayed

slay (amuse) REGULAR
slayed
slayed

sleep
slept
slept

slide
slid
slid

sling
slung
slung

slink
slinked / slunk
slinked / slunk

slit
slit
slit

smell
smelled / smelt [?]
smelled / smelt [?]

sneak
sneaked / snuck
sneaked / snuck

sow
sowed
sown / sowed

speak
spoke
spoken

speed
sped / speeded
sped / speeded

spell
spelled / spelt [?]
spelled / spelt [?]

spend
spent
spent

spill
spilled / spilt [?]
spilled / spilt [?]

spin
spun
spun

spit
spit / _spat_
spit / _spat_

split
split
split

spoil
spoiled / spoilt [?]
spoiled / spoilt [?]

spoon-feed
spoon-fed
spoon-fed

spread
spread
spread

spring
sprang / sprung
sprung

stand
stood
stood

steal
stole
stolen

stick
stuck
stuck

sting
stung
stung

stink
stunk / stank
stunk

strew
strewed
strewn / strewed

stride
strode
stridden

strike (delete)
struck
stricken

strike (hit)
struck
struck / stricken

string
strung
strung

strive
strove / strived
striven / strived

sublet
sublet
sublet

sunburn
sunburned / sunburnt [?]
sunburned / sunburnt [?]

swear
swore
sworn

sweat
sweat / sweated
sweat / sweated

sweep
swept
swept

swell
swelled
swollen / swelled

swim
swam
swum

swing
swung
swung

T

take
took
taken

teach
taught
taught

tear
tore
torn

telecast
telecast
telecast

tell
told
told

test-drive
test-drove
test-driven

test-fly
test-flew
test-flown

think
thought
thought

throw
threw
thrown

thrust
thrust
thrust

tread
trod
trodden / trod

typecast
typecast
typecast

typeset
typeset
typeset

typewrite
typewrote
typewritten

U

unbend
unbent
unbent

unbind
unbound
unbound

unclothe
unclothed / unclad [?]
unclothed / unclad [?]

underbid
underbid
underbid

undercut
undercut
undercut

underfeed
underfed
underfed

undergo
underwent
undergone

underlie
underlay
underlain

undersell
undersold
undersold

underspend
underspent
underspent

understand
understood
understood

undertake
undertook
undertaken

underwrite
underwrote
underwritten

undo
undid
undone

unfreeze
unfroze
unfrozen

unhang
unhung
unhung

unhide
unhid
unhidden

unknit
unknitted / unknit
unknitted / unknit

unlearn
unlearned / unlearnt [?]
unlearned / unlearnt [?]

unsew
unsewed
unsewn / unsewed

unsling
unslung
unslung

unspin
unspun
unspun

unstick
unstuck
unstuck

unstring
unstrung
unstrung

unweave
unwove / unweaved
unwoven / unweaved

unwind
unwound
unwound

uphold
upheld
upheld

upset
upset
upset

V

No commonly used irregular verbs beginning with "V."
To view our extended dictionary including rare and antiquated forms, Click Here.

W

wake
woke / waked
woken / waked

waylay
waylaid
waylaid

wear
wore
worn

weave
wove / weaved
woven / weaved

wed
wed / wedded
wed / wedded

weep
wept
wept

wet
wet / _wetted_ [?]
wet / _wetted_ [?]

whet  REGULAR
whetted
whetted

win
won
won

wind
wound
wound

withdraw
withdrew
withdrawn

withhold
withheld
withheld

withstand
withstood
withstood

wring
wrung
wrung

write
wrote
written

X

No irregular verbs beginning with "X."

Y

No irregular verbs beginning with "Y."

Z

No irregular verbs beginning with "Z."





و هاد ديكشنري جوجل ازا بدكم تترجموا معنى اي كلمة 


http://translate.google.com/




مع حبي 

الوسادة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مشكورة ع الدروس المفيدة ما قصرتِ  :Smile:

----------

